# Interview tomorrow. Some questions.



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

rankin said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I've got my interview scheduled for local 106 tomorrow. I just wanted some advice on a few things:
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome to the forum:thumbsup:

Bring a note book with all that information in it.

Khakis, dress shoes, and a button-up shirt---TUCKED IN!!!.

After tell us how you made out, Good luck!


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Clean jeans, polo and worn out work boots. It'll look like you need a job.


----------



## rankin (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm back!

Thanks for the advice, guys. I ended up going in khakis, shoes, and a button-up shirt with the sleeves rolled up. Got a haircut in the morning, also.

For any other applicants browsing the forums, I'll describe the interview:

The other guys waiting were dressed up pretty much just like I was; the contractors and union members interviewing me wore jeans and polos. Apparently, about 11 people didn't show up. The interview wasn't what I expected at all: they didn't as me about my background or anything. They gave me a quick agenda of how the interview is structured, and went straight to the grilling and behavioral questions. I didn't get to whip out my resume, but I feel that my subject notebook gave me cred :icon_cheesygrin:

The first question was "What do you know about the profession?" I got most of my information from a family member who's been in the business for 20+ years. My answer, in addition to that, was basically: "dig trenches to bury conduit, use ladders and scaffolds to reach high places, lock out and tag out dangerous equipment, work in confined spaces, work with others, and possibly perform first aid and CPR." Most of them got wide-eyed and started paying attention when I went over that stuff. I couldn't tell if they thought I was legit, or if they thought I was nuts :laughing:

Other questions included "Have you ever been in a conflict with a co-worker/student/family member?" "Describe the hardest project you've ever completed." "Describe a situation where you worked in a team." "Have you ever disagreed with a co-worker?" "Describe a project you've worked on from start to finish entirely on your own."

I managed to answer every question in the situation-answer-response style. I recommend every applicant practice that. Not only is it what they look for, it'll make it much easier for _you_ to give focused, detailed answers.

The only question I hesitated on was "Have you ever been in a situation where you or a co-worker/family member were injured? What did you do?" The only answer I had was the minor burn I recently got from my job (an oil filter nestled right next to the exhaust manifold), where I treated it with disinfectant and a bandage, and filled out an injury report at the request of my co-worker.

I think I prepared well enough. Some of the board members asked me questions about my job and my car. They seemed happy that I commuted a decent distance to work every day; they also chuckled when I mentioned (in response to a question about work) that an electrical contractor left me his card after I worked on his company truck.

In any case, I'm still not hopeful, since they're only taking 5 applicants and I don't know anyone in the union, but I think I'm on the higher half of the list. Oh well -- back to craigslist and the classifieds for me :laughing:


----------



## rankin (Apr 14, 2015)

They've offered me the apprenticeship! :thumbup:

Now it's just a matter of proving my identity through paperwork, and proving I don't do drugs!

This board has been a great help to me. I don't think I would have been able to get accepted without lurking here for several months and reading insightful posts. Thanks, everyone! I hope I can be a good contribution to the community!


----------



## cowboyally (Mar 12, 2015)

Congrats!


----------

